# World's easiest quiz



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2009)

Passing requires at least 4 correct answers:

1. How long did the Hundred Years War last?
2. Which country makes Panama hats?
3. From which animal do we get catgut?
4. In which month do Russians celebrate the October Revolution?
5. What is a camel's hair brush made of?
6. The Canary Islands in the Pacific are named after which animal?
7. What was King George VI's first name?
8. What colour is a purple finch?
9. Where are Chinese gooseberries from?

Answers to follow...


----------



## katie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hehe my mum told me about this just yesterday or the day before so I won't answer 

BUT I also went to a pub quiz last week and one of the questions was "Which country makes the most Panama hats?" and he was like YOU CAN'T GET THIS ONE WRONG. So we wrote down Panama.  And we got it right 

Never going to that quiz again


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 17, 2009)

Funny quiz, but...the first answer is definitely not 100 years. The other questions may be guessed, I guess...


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2009)

OK, here are the answers!

1. 116 years
2. Ecuador
3. Sheep and horses
4. November
5. Squirrel fur
6. Dogs
7. Albert
8. Crimson
9. New Zealand


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 15, 2019)

So, Chinese Gooseberries are from New Zealand.

Strangely Kiwi Fruit comes from China.


----------



## ukjohn (Oct 15, 2019)

*Oh blast. Trust me to get them all wrong *


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 15, 2019)

I got 2, 4, 6 and 9 correct, so I barely pass.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 16, 2019)

I got them all bar 8. I knew them all because I can’t help accumulating useless knowledge. Also, I’ve got a Panama hat and I know where it was made.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 25, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> I got them all bar 8.


Is that another way of saying that you got 2 correct?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 4, 2019)

I didn't know any of them although I did know that the 100 years war was more than a hundred years long. It is referenced in the Rolling Stones song Sympathy for the Devil. This one also made me think of a rant from a guy who was only familiar with the Metric system of weights and measures, after he encountered the imperial system for the first time. "How many pounds do you think there are in a hundred weight? Take a guess, I dare you to take a f*****g guess, it's a hundred and f*****g twelve."


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 5, 2019)

Now, try these

In what year was the Conservative Party’s 1922 Committee formed?
What nationality was Roman Emperor Pontius Pilate?
In what month is the Munich beer festival, Oktoberfest?
What was Prime Minister, Harold Wilson’s first name?
What is the colour of the black box in a commercial aeroplane?      
What is a male midwife called?
Where was the Paris Agreement on Climate Change signed?
Where did hamburgers originate?       
Where did French Fries originate?
Where was the first discoteque?         
What colour is a robin’s breast?
How long does it take to play the _Minute Waltz_?


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 6, 2019)

1923 - to deal with the 1922 election result
Scottish - his father was stationed near Perth
September
John
Orange
Midwife - the name comes from the mother not the nurse
New York
USA
Belgium
Germany
Orange - when robins first appeared the word orange didn't exist so it was called red
1.5 - 2.5 minutes


----------

